# Vidanta East Cape



## Johnsp (Aug 2, 2018)

Does any have a progress report on the Vidanta East Cape project? Are they currently building on this property east of San Jose and if they are what is being built? The last I heard it was Grand Luxxe.  Is there an estimate for an opening date?

Thanks.


----------



## Pizza67 (Aug 2, 2018)

No estimates that I am aware of as the company's main focus is on the theme park.  But, yes, construction has finally started.  Using Google Earth, you can see paved roads and decent sized building under construction - possible an initial show room?  As far as any of us have heard, it sounds like it will be only Grand Luxxe, but things change all the time.  I'm hoping they have mercy on some non-Grand Luxxe owners and maybe sprinkle in some Grand Bliss.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 2, 2018)

In addition to Grand Luxxe, they are supposed to be building The Estates units there.  That’s the next step higher than GL, currently being built in NV on the PV side of the Ameca River and in RM on the landward wide of the highway past Joya.


----------



## jssquared (Aug 2, 2018)

I have been told that East Cape will have an initial opening at the end of 2019.  No way for me to confirm that though.  Yes.  Estates and highest level Grand Luxxe units to start.  Also, perhaps, some new classification during Deluxxe Units.


----------



## pittle (Aug 2, 2018)

Pizza67 said:


> No estimates that I am aware of as the company's main focus is on the theme park.  But, yes, construction has finally started.  Using Google Earth, you can see paved roads and decent sized building under construction - possible an initial show room?  As far as any of us have heard, it sounds like it will be only Grand Luxxe, but things change all the time.  I'm hoping they have mercy on some non-Grand Luxxe owners and maybe sprinkle in some Grand Bliss.


Can you post the location on Google Earth?  I can find East Cape Beach. Is it near the golf course that is already built or further east?  I always try to keep the Mayan World locations pinned on GE so that I can watch progress.  I have not found the exact location of East Cape Vidanta project yet.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 2, 2018)

I had heard from sales last month that for East Cape, Vidanta is departing from its normal practice of starting out with construction of hotel units and putting in some of the amenities first.  The reasoning for this being that it’s close to the existing GM Los Cabos and they’ll be able to take customers there without having completed the hotel units.  Time will tell.

I’m not sure that they’ll put anything lower than Deluxxe there; it would be a bit redundant to the GM nearby and they’re trying to move further upscale.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 2, 2018)

pittle said:


> Can you post the location on Google Earth?  I can find East Cape Beach. Is it near the golf course that is already built or further east?  I always try to keep the Mayan World locations pinned on GE so that I can watch progress.  I have not found the exact location of East Cape Vidanta project yet.



Hope this works:

Google Earth Link

https://earth.app.goo.gl/N1qZoq
#googleearth


----------



## jssquared (Aug 2, 2018)

Make life easy - Google Maps just added a pin for Vidanta East Cape.  Search that and it will bring you right there.
Agree with Eric.  They will be high end units only.  Ultra exclusive for the private jet set coming to Hakkassan.  Also, have been told they are building "backwards" as Eric mentions.  But, will add that the first residential units are supposed to open by end of next year, including Estates units.


----------



## pittle (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks - I did find the East Cape Beach pin, but guess I was looking for construction that looked more like what they build to see exactly where it is.  I will check it regularly. 

They have been pushing East Cape for about 10 years now and still no real progress. They are so focused on the theme park now, so we just have to sit back and watch.  That is not unusual for them though.  They get a great idea and start selling, but then something else takes precedent.  In 2000, NV, Puerto Penasco & Riviera Maya were big deals as they were expanding from just the Acapulco flagship resort.  People were buying MP & GM units years before they could actually stay in one.  RM took off quite well and they added the big Cirque show.   Acapulco kind of lagged behind with the replacement buildings taking years to replace. New developments like Grand Bliss and Grand Luxxe took the last 8-10 years. Buenos Aries never materialized. 

We have been around since NV was just getting MP buildings (that have all been demolished for newer development), we went to RM soon after it was built (that lazy river was built and almost ready to go in 2005 right after the hurricane, but the buildings were never needed because they changed direction). We have been to the other properties when they were fairly new and have worked our way from Sea Garden to Grand Luxxe in 19-1/2 years we have been affiliated with them. 

But, whenever they do create a new development, it is generally spectacular.  I am sure that East Cape will be too.


----------



## jssquared (Aug 2, 2018)

Phyllis, there were some renderings of the East Cape property on the Grupo Vidanta corporate website that have since been removed.  I believe they are moving forward with the resort, and some of the images online (Google) are dated and might not reflect what is present at this moment.  Vidanta has a LOT going on at the moment: Estates (NV, RM, and East Cape) opening in 2019/2020, East Cape - first phase to open end of 2019. Theme Park (NV) first phase opening in 2019/2020, Cruise ships (eventually up to as many as 5 ships) with the first to come online reasonably soon, big developments in Puerto Penasco related to what I am guessing will be a major port for the cruise ship.  Further, Hakkassan opened in Cabo and the deal calls for a new concept at Vidanta once a year.  Salum in Riviera Maya just opened.  Some work at the secondary resorts too.  I continue to believe that Vidanta has a finite amount of financial and management resources and cannot possibly move forward at full speed all at once.  I think you have to look at Vidanta years as dog years - probably need to add 2X or3X to any Vidanta opening date to make it more realistic.
I have been told that East Cape and Estates are big priorities as Vidanta wants to take advantage of the wealthy new clientele from Hakkassan.


----------



## pittle (Aug 2, 2018)

jssquared said:


> Phyllis, there were some renderings of the East Cape property on the Grupo Vidanta corporate website that have since been removed.  I believe they are moving forward with the resort, and some of the images online (Google) are dated and might not reflect what is present at this moment.  Vidanta has a LOT going on at the moment: Estates (NV, RM, and East Cape) opening in 2019/2020, East Cape - first phase to open end of 2019. Theme Park (NV) first phase opening in 2019/2020, Cruise ships (eventually up to as many as 5 ships) with the first to come online reasonably soon, big developments in Puerto Penasco related to what I am guessing will be a major port for the cruise ship.  Further, Hakkassan opened in Cabo and the deal calls for a new concept at Vidanta once a year.  Salum in Riviera Maya just opened.  Some work at the secondary resorts too.  I continue to believe that Vidanta has a finite amount of financial and management resources and cannot possibly move forward at full speed all at once.  I think you have to look at Vidanta years as dog years - probably need to add 2X or3X to any Vidanta opening date to make it more realistic.
> I have been told that East Cape and Estates are big priorities as Vidanta wants to take advantage of the wealthy new clientele from Hakkassan.



Yes - I have seen the website info and even got a mailing several years ago.  If it is near the golf course near the East Cape pin, then it is as not as far away as I thought it was.  We went to dinner at the Cabo San Jose Marina a couple of times.

Cabo GM is no longer on our radar now that the Hakkassan Group has set up there stuff.  If we do go back to Cabo, it will be to PB Sunset Beach.

Rocky Point is building a cruise port.  There is not much to do there.  We go because it is the closest beach to us - 3-1/2 hours from our home and friends have a home we can use for free.  The beach is nice and is safer for families for smaller children to play and build sandcastles. There are a lot of sand dunes to rent 4-wheelers to ride on. It is in the desert and gets really hot in the summer.  It is not as warm in the winter as the other Vidanta locations.

We are beginning to think that Vidanta is going in a direction far different from what we hoped.  Theme parks, day/night clubs, and cruise ships are of no interest to us.  We love nice units and a great beach with some shade.  The good thing is - we have other options and our contract does not last forever and we have the no pay unless we go and soon the Sr. Certificates. We will re-evaluate when the 10 year renewal time comes.


----------



## Johnsp (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for the great responses.  I have one question.  Some of the posts refer to Deluxxe Units.  What are Deluxxe Units?

Thanks.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 2, 2018)

Deluxxe is a tier that is supposed to be between Grand Bliss and Grand Luxxe.  It includes the units going into tower 6 in NV, which is under construction now just north and a bit west of tower 5, and from what I’ve heard the Jungle Luxxe Suites in RM.  There are also Deluxxe units in the Park in NV, but they aren’t directly exchangeable with the other Deluxxe units; instead they go up to Grand Bliss for a 2 BR Deluxxe or a 1 BR Grand Luxxe suite for a 2 BR Deluxxe suite on the club level (top floor) in the Park.


----------



## Johnsp (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks Eric B for the great explanation.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 3, 2018)

Just heard from some folks that bought the tower 6 2 BR Deluxxe; they trade to Grand Luxxe suites.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 5, 2018)

Looking back through my notes from my last "update," the Tower 6 DeLuxxe is listed as a level above the Grand Luxxe Suites/Condos but below the Grand Luxxe Villas.  The usage fees for them are the same as for a 1 BR GL suite or 2 BR GL suite and I would likely assume that the RM Jungle Luxxe units are considered equal to the Tower 6 1 BR DeLuxxe units because there isn't a separate listing for them.  (I got a price list of the usage fees as a reference.)  Seems like the development in NV drives a lot of what Vidanta does, so that makes some sense to me; after all, the cost of the Spa Tower units is lower than the comparable 2 BR suites or villas, which only makes sense if you take into account that they have a less desirable location in NV (further from the beach), but not really in RM and they're larger units than the suites or villas.  They might be sister resorts to the GL suites for that reason; I think someone had told me they could book an RM Jungle Luxxe unit with their GL suite ownership, but I'm not sure about that.  I own a bit higher up in the food chain than that, but it would be nice to know for reference if anyone asks, whether or not their is reciprocity between the two or if a GL suite is a step down from a DeLuxxe suite.


----------



## Irish_Reign (Feb 15, 2019)

According to my 2018 rate sheet the Delluxxe will be at the same level as the Grand Luxxe suites tier (Master room, Suite & Master Suite).  The Grand Luxxe villas will still be at a slightly higher level (Junior suite, Suite & Master villa).  Interestingly, the Grand Luxxe Loft (not to be confused with residence loft) is now part of the Deluxxe tier.  Trading is based on the usage fee of your ownership.  You can trade to anything that has the same or lower usage fee.  Rate sheet is attached.


----------



## Irish_Reign (Feb 15, 2019)

Here is the latest imagery from Google Maps.  I have not found any other satellites who are more up-to-date yet.  

Entrance in typical Vidanta fashion...


 
Very long entry road to the resort area:



And what looks to be the beginning of construction:



Construction site 2 which looks to be the reception area:



Visual of the two construction areas:




From what I can see the road from the entrance to both construction sites is 100% complete.  I'm assuming this map is not completely up-to-date and there is more than likely a little more progress then we see.  I highly doubt anything here will be open in 2019.  Maybe 2020 but most likely in 2021.


----------



## MoPops (Feb 15, 2019)

pittle said:


> Cabo GM is no longer on our radar now that the Hakkassan Group has set up there stuff.  If we do go back to Cabo, it will be to PB Sunset Beach.
> 
> We are beginning to think that Vidanta is going in a direction far different from what we hoped.  Theme parks, day/night clubs, and cruise ships are of no interest to us.  We love nice units and a great beach with some shade.  The good thing is - we have other options and our contract does not last forever and we have the no pay unless we go and soon the Sr. Certificates. We will re-evaluate when the 10 year renewal time comes.



We feel exactly the same.  With the addition that the only times of the year we would go would be Jan & Feb. 
I’m hoping Cabo will rethink their night club theme. 
We’ve thought about Puerto Penasco, it looks like a great beach, but to be honest we don’t know much about it.  
The rate listing sheet for GL (thank you Irish Reign) is hard for me to follow.  We had a GL Loft, and paid to upgrade to a GL 1 BR.  I don’t even see where a GL 1BR falls in on the sheet..


----------



## jssquared (Feb 15, 2019)

Vidanta is certainly diversifying their offering.  A recent interview with marketing director Valentino Danchev confirms this is a corporate plan.
There are some slightly more updated pictures out there in paid member websites.  Not too much more construction.  The primary building nearest to the beach is further along and an adjacent second building has at minimum the foundation poured.
I don't think final plans for the East Cape location are known.  But, I believe the Hakkassan day/night club will stay in Cabo and East Cape will be more upscale and catering to the more typical Vidanta customer with golf, beach, restaurants, etc.  East Cape is supposed to have only the highest end of the Grand Luxxe units.  I have not heard of other hotel properties (Grand Bliss, Grand Mayan) being included in this new development.  Maybe even the lowest of the Grand Luxxe will be excluded too.  Time will tell.


----------



## Irish_Reign (Feb 15, 2019)

The GL 1 bedrooms are listed as "SUITE."  The MASTER ROOM is the studio, the SUITE is the 1 bedroom and the MASTER SUITE is the 2 bedroom.  GL Lofts are allowed a special privilege where they can exchange into the 1 bedroom GL from April 16th to Nov 15th every year during the low season.  Check out www.facebook.com/ultimatevacationaccess for some great information on GM - GB - GL and now the Estates.


----------



## Irish_Reign (Feb 15, 2019)

jssquared said:


> Vidanta is certainly diversifying their offering.  A recent interview with marketing director Valentino Danchev confirms this is a corporate plan.
> There are some slightly more updated pictures out there in paid member websites.  Not too much more construction.  The primary building nearest to the beach is further along and an adjacent second building has at minimum the foundation poured.
> I don't think final plans for the East Cape location are known.  But, I believe the Hakkassan day/night club will stay in Cabo and East Cape will be more upscale and catering to the more typical Vidanta customer with golf, beach, restaurants, etc.  East Cape is supposed to have only the highest end of the Grand Luxxe units.  I have not heard of other hotel properties (Grand Bliss, Grand Mayan) being included in this new development.  Maybe even the lowest of the Grand Luxxe will be excluded too.  Time will tell.



That's good information.  What I want to know is where are they developing the "World's largest salt water natural lagoon/pool," that the sales guys have talked about since 2014?  Supposedly they were going to have over the water villas in this lagoon and it was going to be deep water so you could snorkel or dive. 

From what I was told over the past 4 owner updates (sales re-presentations...) that East Cape was going to be GL only with a hotel on the top of the mountain (near where the reception building is).  Now I am hearing there will be Estates units as well.  This is something of interest to me as I own in the Estates.

As far as the cruise line... it's a joke.  They bought one of Carnival's fantasy class ships which are small out-dated pieces of junk.  Unless they buy much nicer ships or have nicer ones built (which is their claim) there is no way I would waste my time on one of their cruises.


----------



## jssquared (Feb 15, 2019)

There will 100% (at least as close to 100% as you can be with Vidanta) Estates in East Cape.  First near the beach and then possibly along the mountainside.
The cruise ship was not a carnival ship it was from another company.  It was COMPLETELY retrofitted and refurbished.  It is undergoing additional modifications to add Grand Luxxe style suites.  Yes. It is certainly a smaller ship, but I doubt one will be able to complain about the finishes and appointments. I think the plan is to buy three cruise ships.
The saltwater pool is in East Cape.  The renderings look gorgeous and have many buildings over the water or lagoon.  No idea what will eventually come to fruition or if in fact it will still be the largest in the world.


----------



## Eric B (Feb 15, 2019)

Latest info on the cruise ship is at https://www.cruiseindustrynews.com/cruise-news/20226-vidanta-elegant-emerges-from-refit.html.  It's in Mazatlan now.


----------



## MoPops (Feb 17, 2019)

Great info. East Cape sounds like it would fit us perfectly. Only time will tell if our level of GL would get us in.  I have never been on a cruise ship, from what I’ve heard and read, I don’t think we’d be good cruisers.  
Just as a side note, I dug out our contract. I thought we had four weeks, two regular, and two bonus.  We actually have one regular and two bonus.  Our contract has a letter attached that says we have access to a 1 BR GL, but we still actually still own a GL loft. Trying to remember back I was so worn down by the buying process, and missing vacation time, we just wanted out.  Amazing how different what I bought is, from what I thought I was buying.


----------



## Linda74 (Feb 17, 2019)

Johnsp said:


> Does any have a progress report on the Vidanta East Cape project? Are they currently building on this property east of San Jose and if they are what is being built? The last I heard it was Grand Luxxe.  Is there an estimate for an opening date?
> 
> Thanks.


We toured it last March.  We were told this was not a Vidanta Resort, only to find it was.  The units we saw were amazing.  Lots of technology in each.  I believe a restaurant was already open and operating. There was a fair amount of construction going on.  I would say it will be a spectacular resort.


----------



## Irish_Reign (Feb 17, 2019)

jssquared said:


> There will 100% (at least as close to 100% as you can be with Vidanta) Estates in East Cape.  First near the beach and then possibly along the mountainside.
> The cruise ship was not a carnival ship it was from another company.  It was COMPLETELY retrofitted and refurbished.  It is undergoing additional modifications to add Grand Luxxe style suites.  Yes. It is certainly a smaller ship, but I doubt one will be able to complain about the finishes and appointments. I think the plan is to buy three cruise ships.
> The saltwater pool is in East Cape.  The renderings look gorgeous and have many buildings over the water or lagoon.  No idea what will eventually come to fruition or if in fact it will still be the largest in the world.



Yes, that is not a Carnival ship.  Two years ago when we were at our meeting in NV they told us about the cruise ship and showed us a picture of the ship.  It WAS a Carnival fantasy class ship.  Clearly they did not show us the actual ship.  Had they shown us the ship you just posted above we would have laughed even harder.  My wife and I cruise 2 - 3 times a year and have done so for over 15 years now.  We know our ships and there is no way Vidanta is going to get us on that ship.  It doesn't matter how much they dress it up.


----------



## Eric B (Feb 17, 2019)

Preferences and experiences vary.  I'll probably try it out sometime with an open mind to see what it's like.  Last time I was down in Nuevo Vallarta they were saying that Vidanta will have a 2 to 1 staff to passenger ration on the ship to pamper you fully; I got a big laugh when I asked if one of the two staff would be from sales.  Anyway, my take on it is that you can't really judge how nice a cruise ship would be from the pictures of the outside (I was the one that posted the link to the picture, not jssquared); you really have to see the interior and how it is operated to make any kind of valid judgement.  Different size ships can get into different size ports and there are some fabulously luxurious yachts that are quite different than a standard cruise ship.  I'm not saying that everything Vidanta does is fabulous, but they do a fairly decent job overall and if they proposed yurts or treehouses I would look at how they came out before dismissing the idea out of hand.  I wouldn't invest in something like that without further information, of course, but the rumor is that the cruise ship will be available as an exchange for GL owners, so it might be worth considering.


----------



## dmurray007 (Feb 18, 2019)

MoPops said:


> Great info. East Cape sounds like it would fit us perfectly. Only time will tell if our level of GL would get us in.  I have never been on a cruise ship, from what I’ve heard and read, I don’t think we’d be good cruisers.
> Just as a side note, I dug out our contract. I thought we had four weeks, two regular, and two bonus.  We actually have one regular and two bonus.  Our contract has a letter attached that says we have access to a 1 BR GL, but we still actually still own a GL loft. Trying to remember back I was so worn down by the buying process, and missing vacation time, we just wanted out.  Amazing how different what I bought is, from what I thought I was buying.


----------



## dmurray007 (Feb 18, 2019)

I am in the same boat, not actually sure what I  bought. Will be at GM Mayan Riveria in mid march (last minute deal through SFX) so plan on arranging a meeting with the membership services to get a better idea of what I have and how to best use it.


----------



## MoPops (Feb 19, 2019)

dmurray007 said:


> I am in the same boat, not actually sure what I  bought. Will be at GM Mayan Riveria in mid march (last minute deal through SFX) so plan on arranging a meeting with the membership services to get a better idea of what I have and how to best use it.



I’m embarrassed at how little I know about what I bought!  We are headed down Saturday to RM. I’d like to find out more about what I own, but I know I’m not sitting through another sales presentation.  It takes too long to escape.  I also joined a vidanta forum, maybe someone from that forum will be down there while I’m there. We will take our contract with us.  Going for 2 weeks to RM next Jan. Maybe I’ll take a half day to get an update, but not this year..


----------



## Eric B (Feb 19, 2019)

You could just make an appointment with Members Services to go over the contract instead of doing an update.  They are not part of sales and can be helpful.


----------



## mikenk (Feb 19, 2019)

I agree with Eric. Go to the member services area and ask for an appointment. However, the appointment should not be open ended just to go over the contract; it should be to discuss specific questions and issues with your contract. That gives you some work to do before you go. Read every sentence in your contract and understand it, or if you don't understand it or if different from what you thought, flag it for discussion. The contracts really are fairly straightforward. It never hurts to ask for a change or clarification. 

Mike


----------



## MoPops (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks Mike and Eric.  We will be there Saturday.  We should be able to set up the appointment once we get there, correct?  I’ve been reviewing the contract.  One of the weird things about my contract is that we had a GL Loft.  I wanted a 1BR GL unit. So they said that was what we were buying.  Once we started going through the contract I noticed it still said GL Loft. I questioned it at the time, but was given an explanation.  Now I’m told what we bought was a letter saying we could get a 1BR GL. The letter also stipulates we can get a 2BR GB. We obviously have to pay more for the units above the GL Loft. There’s confusion though every time I call in to to reserve. They see GL Loft. I explain and then they say they see the letter allowing me to reserve a GL 1BR.  It’s frustrating because I was told I was buying a GL 1BR.  I’ve asked for a copy of the letter, but they won’t send it to me. They say it’s just a note on the computer in my file. I’ll see if I can’t get it squared away. I’ll review the contract again. I just reviewed it the other day.  Still confused about this 10 year renewal also.  I can’t find anything in the contract about that either.  
Thx


----------



## Eric B (Feb 20, 2019)

It's likely that what you have is a GL Loft registered week with an addendum allowing you to reserve a 1 BR in the Jan-Mar high season.  Could be they aren't selling the 1 BR contracts now for some reason or other, but this sound like it's set up to get you the equivalent access.

As for the renewal, you should have gotten two booklets for your purchase.  The first one is good for ten years and is the actual contract for the registered week, probably set up as every other year with alternate year weeks in the off years.  I'm pretty sure they are limited by the number of registered weeks they can sell and this is how they get around it.  The other booklet is set up as a certificate allowing you to reserve two weeks in the same accommodations as the registered week, but with a shorter reservation window.  The certificate is good for 10 years and is renewable 9 times to make 100, with a cost of something like 1 usage fee per week.  If you read the clause on renewal, you'll likely see that it's up to you to remember to renew without them billing you or risk losing the certificate rights.  Or you can upgrade in your ninth year and start the time over; could work out if you want a 2 BR then.


----------



## MoPops (Feb 26, 2019)

Asked member services today about East Cape.  I was told a decision hadn’t been made on wether it would be available to all GL members, or just GL estates. 

Also had my contract explained clearly. I think I now have a pretty clear picture of what I have, and what I can do. I do have two amendments that allow me to go with GL 1BR, or GB 2BR. I was given tracking #s to help make the reservation process easier.  Works out for me.  Other addendums included passed to the NV Park, no MF unless I go, golf, 10 yr renewals etc.. 
I guess when I reserve two weeks I’m using one registered week and one residence week. Paying a year in advance on the residence week.  
It complicated things a little as I have a contract written in NV, but I’m in RM.  
Thanks all for all your help and advice.  The person I met with today told me not to renew there agreement, as they were not offering some of these addendums any longer as throw ins.  
Of course, that could all be bs, but it made me feel better.  Ha! 
One actual bit of good news is I renew at 10 yrs at the GL loft rate. Saved me a few $$ anyway.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jssquared (Feb 26, 2019)

The first units at East Cape are supposedly Grand Luxxe units.  Not the Estates.  I was told that only higher level grand Luxxe (meaning perhaps not studios or master suites or some other cut off) will be part of that inventory. Eventually, there are supposed to be Estates in East Cape.


----------



## MoPops (Feb 26, 2019)

Ha! Every person I talk with has a different take on it.  I guess when they are actually taking reservations I’ll know.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pittle (Feb 26, 2019)

Eric B said:


> Latest info on the cruise ship is at https://www.cruiseindustrynews.com/cruise-news/20226-vidanta-elegant-emerges-from-refit.html.  It's in Mazatlan now.



I received a snazzy brochure from Vidanta today about the Vidanta Elegant Cruise Ship.  It will have only 298 passengers and you can split a week between Nuevo Vallarta and Vidanta Elegant.


----------



## Eric B (Feb 26, 2019)

pittle said:


> I received a snazzy brochure from Vidanta today about the Vidanta Elegant Cruise Ship.  It will have only 298 passengers and you can split a week between Nuevo Vallarta and Vidanta Elegant.



Just got the same pamphlet.  Looks nice; split week between GL NV and a cruise on the ship.


----------



## Ckhawaii (Jul 19, 2020)

Does anyone know if this property is opening soon? Has it been delayed by the pandemic?


----------

